# Did Someone Change Around The Like Button?



## GinnyP (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes I am drinking a glass of wine ............................... but I have a question.... the LIKE  button has it always been to the right?
I was going to push like and almost pushed Report is this something new?


----------

